# Graves' Disease History



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Graves' Disease was first noted in 1786 by Caleb Hillier Parry 1755- 1822, physician from General Hospital, Bath, England. His account was published posthumously in 1825. However Graves' disease is named after the Irish physician who described several cases in London Medical Journal in 1835. Graves' disease is also known as Parry's disease. In Europe, the disease is known as Basedow's disease. It is the commonest cause of thyrotoxicosis ( the morbid condition due to overactivity of the thyroid gland).

*Historical Timeline*
*1946* Allen Reid and Albert Keston discovered iodine-125, which became important in the field of radioimmunoassay.

*1946 *Samuel M. Seidlin, Leo D. Marinelli and Eleanor Oshry treated a patient with thyroid cancer with iodine-131.

*1947* Benedict Cassen used radioiodine to determine whether a thyroid nodule accumulates iodine, helping to differentiate benign from malignant nodules.

*1948* Abbott Laboratories began distribution of radioistopes.

*1950* K.R. Crispell and John P. Storaasli used iodine-131 labeled human serum albumin (RISA) for imaging the blood pool within the heart

*1951* The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approved sodium iodide 1-131 for use with thyroid patients. It was the first FDA-approved radiopharmaceutical.

*1971* The American Medical Association officially recognized nuclear medicine as a medical speciality

http://interactive.snm.org/index.cfm?PageID=1107&RPID=1307


----------

